# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kercenime

## Plaku me kostum

Me ka kercenu, ju lutem merrni masa, e ndjej veten ne rrezik.  :i ngrysur:   Do ta denoncoj ne polici. :@


Shikoni cme shkruan gangesteri  :Mos:  lol haaha

----------


## Uriel

Reputacionet jane pjese e privatesise se anetareve ku nga ana jone nuk nderhyhet. Nese keni perplasje personale, sheshojini ato vete: nga ana jone mjafton qe perplasja mos degradoi lart e poshte duke shkaterruar mbarevajtjen e temave. Nese dikush te shqeteson, mund ti mbyllesh reputacionet, ose te kerkosh qe permbajtja e tyre te fshihet nga ana jone. Kjo do ishte edhe zgjidhja e vetme qe mund te te ofroja.  

Gjithe te mirat!

----------

